# Frosty Reception!



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Last Wednesday provided one of nature's rare occurrences. A heavy overnight fog and a severe frost produced a beautiful hoare frost by the morning with streamers of ice crystals adorning everything. Just had to take a few pics!

Cobwebs, heavy with frost, and sparkling like the finest jewellery....





































...a single strand of spider silk plus Mother Nature =










Nothing escapes transformation...even chicken wire...










...continued...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Pampas Grass...










Weeping Willow...










Bamboo...










Orange Willow...










A seedling Mistletoe...










More spider artistry...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Nothing escapes transformation...even chicken wire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you got a macro pic of this...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing escapes transformation...even chicken wire...
> ...


Unfortunately, that's as macro as my P&S will go...a sheet of black card behind would have enhanced the pic, but when you're in the middle of nowhere, you just can't seem to lay your hands on one! :lol:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet photos guys!


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome pics. I always wait for these rare combinations, but always seem to miss the chance.


----------

